# How often do you hand feed 3 week old doves?



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, 
How often do you feed 2 malnourished 3 week old doves? And you do feed them at night as well? First time handfeeding. I Just handfed them now, one very successfully, one didn't like it as much, I suspect tomorrow will go better. I was planning on feeding
6:00 Am
2:00 PM.
5:00 PM.
9:00PM

Too Much? Too LIttle?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

feed untill the crop is full and then only feed when it is empty, at three weeks they should be picking up grains and eating some or not long before they do, so I would put the feed in a crock in with them as well as water and dip the beaks in the water too to show them where it is..and peck at the grains with your fingers to get them interested in them. are these domestic ring necks or wild doves?


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes these are domestic ring necks. I think what happened was they were just fledgling and the pigeons got one really good. The other one isnt hurt hardly at all. But one has really bloody wings and they went really deep. I put a thin layer of antibiotic ointment on it, and have them together inside in a cage. Thanks so much for the reply! I just hope they make it, It was such a shock, I have had them together for nearly a year, and then they attacked the babies!


----------

